# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Santorini Sky [Μαρια Πα, Mistral II, La Valletta]

## nautikos

Ενα μικρο καραβακι που δεν τραβουσε και πολυ την προσοχη του κοσμου, αλλα εγραψε τη δικη του ιστορια. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω. Στην παρακατω φωτο με το ονομα *Mistral II* αποπλεοντας απο τη Σαντορινη το _1991_.


Πηγη

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ενα μικρο καραβακι που δεν τραβουσε και πολυ την προσοχη του κοσμου, αλλα εγραψε τη δικη του ιστορια. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω. Στην παρακατω φωτο με το ονομα *Mistral II* αποπλεοντας απο τη Σαντορινη το _1991_.
> 
> 
> Πηγη


Που το θυμήθηκες !

----------


## esperos

Ναυτικέ  προσοχή  ο  Σουηδός  έχει  λάθη  και  ανακρίβειες. Στην  φώτο  το  καράβι  στον  Πειραιά  αμέσως  μετά  την  αγορά  του,  με  τα  χρώματα  του  νέου  του  πλοιοκτήτη  Saronic  Cruises.

ΜΙΣΤΡΑΛ ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Παρακολουθούμε με ευλάβεια τα αποκαλυπτήρια του θησαυρού του φίλου μας του Έσπερου. Διαδικασία αργή και απολαυστική.
Ας του αφιερώσουμε, ως ελάχιστο δείγμα ευγνωμοσύνης, δύο φωτογραφίες του "ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ" στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης τον Ιούνιο του 2000. 
Το "ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ" ήταν ένα πολύ συμπαθητικό καραβάκι που δεν στέριωσε για πολύ καιρό σε καμιά γραμμή, εκτός από την κρουαζιέρα από την Κρήτη στη Σαντορίνη.

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ Ι.jpg

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Το "συμπαθητικό" είναι μια λέξη που οι φίλοι μας οι Κυθηραίοι που το έζησαν δεν θα το έλεγαν...
Στις παραπάνω φώτο έχει καμια σχέση η ιδιοκτησία του με το Sea Runner?

----------


## nautikos

> Στις παραπάνω φώτο έχει καμια σχέση η ιδιοκτησία του με το Sea Runner?


Πολυ σωστη υποθεση εκανες  :Wink: .

----------


## Haddock

Με αφορμή το _Πορφυρούσα_, θυμήθηκα ένα ακόμα ακτοπλοϊκό ταξίδι. Γνωρίζει κάποιος με σιγουριά πότε αποδρομολογήθηκε από τα Κύθηρα?? Νομίζω ότι είχα ταξιδέψει με το _Μαρία ΠΑ_ από Νεάπολη/Αγ. Πελαγία το 2001. Μένει να ξεθάψω τις φωτογραφίες που πήρα από το ταξίδι ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε Κύθηρα-Αντικύθηρα ήταν το 1999. 
Το 2000 έκανε κρουαζιέρες Κρήτη-Θήρα αλλά και για πολύ λίγο Ραφήνα-Μαρμάρι (με επιφύλαξη, ας μας το επιβεβαιώσουν οι γνώστες). 

Να θυμήσω οτι πρωτού το πάρει ο Παναγιωτόπουλος το 1997, το είχε κάποια Olympic Lines. Μάλιστα είχε καταθέσει το 1996 αίτηση για να ταξιδέψει Ηράκλειο-Κυκλάδες-Σάμο αλλά απορίφθηκε. Μετά πήρε άδεια για Λαύριο-Δυτ.Κυκλάδες αλλά δεν ταξίδεψε. Στα τέλη του 96 ζήτησαν άδεια για Σαρωνικό αλλά και πάλι δεν την πήραν.
Κάποιοι εικάζαν οτι πίσω από την Olympic Lines ήταν οι Ποταμιάνοι.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για ημερομηνίες, διορθώστε με, αλλά ένα φεγγάρι είχε περάσει από την Πάρο...καλοκαίρι 2002???

ΥΓ. Μάλλον με το Νήσος Κύθηρα είχα ταξιδέψει το 2001...

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για ημερομηνίες, διορθώστε με, αλλά ένα φεγγάρι είχε περάσει από την Πάρο...καλοκαίρι 2002???


Σωστά, το κύκνειο άσμα του ήταν κάποια ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια από όπου το μαζέψανε κακήν κακώς...

----------


## dimitris

Σε αυτην εδω τη φωτογραφια παιδια απο το galery μου με το Απολλων Εξπρες διακρινεται λιγο διπλα του στο Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσωνας σαν Σαντορινη Σκαι http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49354876.html
πρεπει να το εχω και αυτο βγαλει φωτογραφια εκεινη την ημερα αν την εχω και δεν χαθηκε θα την ανεβασω!

----------


## dimitris

Ευρηκα... Ευρηκα...!!!

----------


## vinman

Ενα κολάζ του πλοίου ως Mistral II,και απο την περίοδο που άλλαζε το όνομα σε Μαρία Πα και τα σινιάλα του...
(Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14568

----------


## vinman

Ρυμουλκούμενο φτάνει στην Aliaga για τα ''περαιτέρω''.....
(φώτο του Selim San)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16435




...και μία ακόμα ως Μαρία Πα,όταν ταξίδευε...
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16436

----------


## Haddock

Vinman, η δεύτερη φώτο του πλοίου είναι στην Παροικιά. Διακρίνεται ο γκρεμισμένος φάρος του Αγ. Φωκά στην πρύμνη του πλοίου. Σαν βαπόρι, το θυμάμαι ελάχιστα και σίγουρα πέρασε σαν φάντασμα στα Ενδοκυκλαδικά.

Παλιότερα είχα βρει μια φωτογραφία του σε ιστολόγιο Ολλανδών στη Σύρο. Η ημερομηνία ανέφερε Οκτώβριος 2003.

----------


## a.molos

Δυο φωτό του πλοίου, η μια (απο το 1989) με το όνομα Le Mlistral στα ξυλάδικα ( δεν ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά το μέρος) λίγο πρίν πουληθεί στην Ηπειρωτική, και η άλλη στου Ξαβέρη σε εργασίες συντήρησης με το όνομα ΜΙΣΤΑΛ ΙΙ.

LE MISTRAL 7-5-89.jpg

MISTRAL  II.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΟ ΓΥΘΕΙΟ 9 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1999.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ cpt babis ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΣΙΡΙΓΟ.
Pict19990409.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> ΣΤΟ ΓΥΘΕΙΟ 9 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1999.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ cpt babis ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΣΙΡΙΓΟ.
> Pict19990409.jpg


 Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SANTORINI SKY το 2000 στην σαντορινη.Εμοιαζε με πλοιο φαντασμα, ετσι χωρις κανενα σημαδι ζωης επανω του

newfilm (55).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To MISTRAL II όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από τον ιταλό καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali. Νομίζω οτι είναι στην ίδια θέση που το είχε φωτογραφήσει και ο a.molos στο πιο πάνω ποστ.

mistral II.jpg
πηγή το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα βαπορι που μπορει στην ελλαδα να μην εγραψε καμια λαμπρη ιστορια, ομως στην ιταλια ακομα το μελετουν.

Ο πλοιοκτητης και ο πλοιαρχος του MARIA PA. ποζαρουν για τον φακο του NAYTILIA τον ιουλιο του 1997 στο Γυθειο

negative (773).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑRIA PA. στο γυθειο τον ιουλιο του 1997 στη ροτα για τα Κυθηρα

newfilm (140).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

o καπετάνιος ποιός είναι φίλε Κώστα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο καταπληκτικη ερωτηση αλλα δεν θυμαμαι!Παντως ο πλοικτητης ειναι ο Κωστας Παναγιωτοπουλος

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Μπραβο καταπληκτικη ερωτηση αλλα δεν θυμαμαι!Παντως ο πλοικτητης ειναι ο Κωστας Παναγιωτοπουλος


Πλοίαρχος ήταν ο κ. Γρηγοράκης

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To MISTRAL II όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από τον ιταλό καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali. Νομίζω οτι είναι στην ίδια θέση που το είχε φωτογραφήσει και ο a.molos στο πιο πάνω ποστ.
> 
> mistral II.jpg
> πηγή το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill


Έιναι με τα σινιάλα της Saronic Cruises του Αλεβίζου και με το όνομα Mistral II που παραπέμπει στην αντικατάσταση του πρώτου Mistral (Ornen) που που μολις είχε πουληθεί.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA PA το ενα απο τα δυο σαλονια.Το αλλο ηταν το πλωριο το οποιο συνηθως ηταν κλειστο.Συμπαθητικο εσωτερικο με τις γνωστες πινελιες της ηπειρωτικης να ειναι εμφανεις, οπως ακομα και στοιχεια της ιταλικης του καταγωγης, βλεπε ψευδοροφη που ηταν πολυ της μοδας στα ιταλικα πλοια εποχης

old (14).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το SANTORINI SKY δεμένο στο Νέο Μώλο το 2005. Είχε ανακαινηστεί εκεί το καλοκαίρι του 2004 για να ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη για τη Golden Princess. 
Τελικά δεν ξεκίνησε και την ίδια χρονιά πουλήθηκε σε δύο έλληνες για να ταξιδέψει από Κω για Μαρμάρι, αλλά ούτε αυτό έγινε. 
Μετά ήταν να το πάρει κάποιος Βαρβέρης που είχε προηγουμένος πάρει το ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ και το είχε δρομολογήσει στην Ερυθρά. Ο ίδιος είχε παζαρέψει εκείνη την εποχή και το SANTORINI 3/ΣΑΠΦΩ. Τελικά δεν πήρε κανένα από τα δύο και το SANTORINI SKY έμεινε για λίγο ακόμη παροπλισμένο...

Αφιερωμένη στο Ben Bruce!
golden primcess.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και εγω μια φωτο απο το πισω σαλονι του πλοιου απο το μακρυνο 1997 

old (14).jpg

Ειναι απο την εποχη που εκανε γυθειο κυθηρα κτλ. και την αφιερωνω στον φιλο ellinis

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MARIA PA το εσωτερικο της γεφυρας του.

scan0039.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ντοκουμεντα απο το   αρχειο το φιλου Ben Bruce!

----------


## Ergis

θυμαμαι καποτε ενα πλοιο της εταιριας αυτης ειχε ερθει στη ναξο.πολυ μικρος ημουν.δεν ξερω αν ηταν αυτο......

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό ήταν ώς Μαρία Πα, σε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια

----------


## Ergis

> Αυτό ήταν ώς Μαρία Πα, σε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια


για ποια χρονολογια μιλαμε;

----------


## Apostolos

Αν θυμάμαι καλα πρέπει να ήταν εκει 99 ή 2000

----------


## Ergis

νομιζω οτι ηταν πιο παλια,πριν δημιουργηθει η τοτε helas ferries.οταν ο ανταγωνισμοςστις κυκλαδες ηταν στο κοκκινο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειχε ερθει τοτε στις κυκλαδες.Πρεπει να ειναι 2001-2002 η περιοδος που δουλεψε αγονα αλλα χωρις επιτυχια λογω ταχυτητας.Μετα απο αυτο εκανε ενα περασμα απο ραφηνα για μαρμαρι.Το 2000 εκανε κρουαζιερες απο ηρακλειο σαντορινη ως σαντορινη σκαι.
Σαν πλοιο ηταν πολυ ευελικτο λογω voith-schneider, και σχετικα πολυτελες μεσα λογο της θητειας του ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο για αρκετα χρονια.Στον καιρο παλι ειχαν ακουστει καλα λογια, για το μεγεθος του.Το βασικοτερο προβλημα του ηταν οτι επι παναγιωτοπουλου δεν ειχε πεσει δραχμη, τοτε, στο πλοιο του 1971 οποτε....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Mistral II/Μαρία ΠΑ/Santorini Sky με την αρχική του εταιρία σαν La Valletta στην Βαλέττα της Μάλτας το 1971, φωτογραφημένο από τον T. Diedrich.


πηγή shipspotting.es

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολοκαινουργιο το πλοιο με την ζωη του να μετραει μολις λιγους μηνες στην θαλασσα.Εντυπωση μου κανουν τα <ζωηρα> απονερα που αφηνει μολις εχει αφησει τον ντοκο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία φωτογραφία που ξέθαψα πριν λίγες ημέρες και θέλω να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Το Μαρία Πα. δεμένο το καλοκαίρι του 1997 στη Νεάπολη Λακωνίας! Ένας τόπος που έχω περάσει πάρα πολλά καλοκαίρια και εξίσου όμορφες στιγμές! Ακόμη θυμάμαι πιτσιρίκι πως περίμενα τα απόνερα του πλοίου να σκάσουν με ορμή στην άκρη του γιαλού! Το παιδάκι της φωτό είναι ο karavofanatikos! 
DSCN5903.jpg
Ευχαριστώ τον ¶ρη (Ellinis) για την καθοδήγηση του θέματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mistral II.jpgEπί Αλεβίζου παρέα με το ΦΓ/ΟΓ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003 despo SANTORINI SKY.jpgΩς Σαντορίνη Σκάι σε πλήρη εγκατάλειψη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PHOTO 003 despo SANTORINI SKY.jpgΩς Σαντορίνη Σκάι σε πλήρη εγκατάλειψη.


Nτοκουμέντο κ αυτό. Στον NMΔ είναι;

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Nτοκουμέντο κ αυτό. Στον NMΔ είναι;



αν κρινω απο εδω Ελευσινα ειναι!

----------


## despo

Σωστά, στην Ελευσίνα είναι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ αμφοτέρους. Τώρα το πόσο κ αν "being refitted" που γράφει ο φωτογράφος,είναι ένα θέμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σε αυτο το ωραιο ιταλιανικο βαπορακι δεν επεσε μια δραχμη απο το 1997 ,αντε για την αλλαγη του ονοματος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΑΡΙΑ  ΠΑ  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1997, διπλα του  βλεπουμε και  το Νικολας Α.

_Maria Pa.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON συλλεκτικότατη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_La Valletta σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-slide-of-I...0AAOSw44BYi448

----------


## esperos

Αναχώρηση από Φλοίσβο για μονοήμερη.

MISTRAL II.jpg

----------


## Takerman

santorini sky 2004.jpg

Στα τελευταία του το 2004.

----------


## express adonis

το συγκεκριμενο δουλεψε καποτε στην γραμμη ραφηνας-μαρμαριου-καρυστου??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το συγκεκριμενο δουλεψε καποτε στην γραμμη ραφηνας-μαρμαριου-καρυστου??


Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είχε δουλέψει για ένα μήνα περίπου, από Ραφήνα για Μαρμάρι (όχι για Κάρυστο) το φθινόπωρο του 2000, μετά τον παροπλισμό του ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ (ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ) που επήλθε από τις τότε σπασμωδικές πολιτικάντικες κινήσεις μετά το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.

----------

